# brake upgrade



## LONDON-GUY

I have just purchased a secondhand Trek T2000 tandem this is in very good shape and appears to still have all the standard equipment that it was fitted with when new. As this is a few years old now is there a better set of brakes that would make for an instant upgrade ? The bike at the moment is fitted with avid shorty 6 cantilevers. I would like to just swap these out for somthing that would be a straight swap but offer better braking 

Thanks


----------



## strathconaman

When you say better braking do you mean more power or better modulation or both. Probably the only upgrade that will stop you any quicker would be v-brakes, and they would need new levers (or travel agents).


----------



## LONDON-GUY

strathconaman said:


> When you say better braking do you mean more power or better modulation or both. Probably the only upgrade that will stop you any quicker would be v-brakes, and they would need new levers (or travel agents).


Yes looking for more stopping power but need to retain the lever I have


----------



## drmayer

Tektro mini-V brakes. I have them on my trek tandem with shimano road levers and they work great. Be sure to buy noodles with barrel adjusters as well. Cheap and effective.


----------



## radman42

Mini v's are a good option and avoid the use of cable multipliers which are needed with v brakes which can be good too. I would suggest new Pads and adjusting the transverse wire first to see if power can be improved.


----------



## King Arthur

LONDON-GUY said:


> I have just purchased a secondhand Trek T2000 tandem this is in very good shape and appears to still have all the standard equipment that it was fitted with when new. As this is a few years old now is there a better set of brakes that would make for an instant upgrade ? The bike at the moment is fitted with avid shorty 6 cantilevers. I would like to just swap these out for somthing that would be a straight swap but offer better braking
> 
> Thanks


TRP makes nice brakes


----------

